

Show HN: My new site/blog. Let me know what you think - hamiltonkibbe
http://hamiltonkib.be

======
ASquare
If one of your objectives is to increase readership/viewership, have an email
sign up field on the side bar and at the bottom of each post.

------
tjr
A nice clean presentation. You might consider a different shade of green on
the header bar? Feels a little harsh to look at to me.

~~~
hamiltonkibbe
Thanks, I should probably turn F.lux off every once in a while...

~~~
tjr
Also, cheers for plainly linking to your public key!

